# Duty on transfers shipped to Canada?



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been shipping transfers to Canada for years. Never been charged any duty.

UPS called me today about a massive duty charge.

I don't know what it is, they said they were still calculating it. 

wtf.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I tried FM Expressions and was charged duty so I never reordered. I use Versatrans now and there us no duty although I do pay around $50 in shipping. 

Recently I started using Reflex2k in Canada to avoid high shipping costs.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

socceronly said:


> I have been shipping transfers to Canada for years. Never been charged any duty.
> 
> UPS called me today about a massive duty charge.
> 
> ...


There should not be any duty on transfers if they are Made in the USA....You need to ask them for a breakdown of the charges....That way you can determine if there is something wrong.....


----------



## equitynet41 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new at this so I hope that I'm not breaking protocol here. I notice most of the shipping to Canada threads are older. I've seen some discussions elsewhere that mentioned shipping from US to Canada went up dramatically in 2013 (or so). Seems to be about $10.

I am planning on producing a small line (maybe not too small later!) for the BC market. I am in Los Angeles. It seems shipping one shirt at a time is not going to work for me as it is cost prohibitive for the Canadian consumer. At least enough so that it could affect sales. Problem is I am down here and virtually all my customers will be north of the border. 

AND I don't even know if people will like my shirts! I've considered using a Canadian fulfillment company like Entripy as a test run to avoid the issue. Then if more people want to buy, I can cross that bridge later...

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO there is no real cost effective way to do what you are doing....If you use a fulfillment place your unit cost goes way up....Plus shipping is "painful" no matter how you do it....But I would love to see your math....

As another option maybe "Multi Channel Fulfillment" via Amazon.ca You offer shirts on Amazon and your own website and Amazon fulfills orders......I have not done all the research for this so no idea if the math works.....


----------



## equitynet41 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, I know the math is going to suck, which is a shame because I think my idea is cool and will sell. But hopefully this is a shorter-term problem - and is my primary focus right now. 

In fact I did check out Amazon.ca and on Seller Central it says: 

_Delivery to the Customer. You must use a reliable shipping method so customers receives their purchases on time, every time.
_
I was thinking, "I thought you handled that..."


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

equitynet41 said:


> Yes, I know the math is going to suck, which is a shame because I think my idea is cool and will sell. But hopefully this is a shorter-term problem - and is my primary focus right now.
> 
> In fact I did check out Amazon.ca and on Seller Central it says:
> 
> ...


That refers to Merchant Fulfilled.....I was meaning sending the shirts to Amazon and letting them ship.....


----------



## equitynet41 (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh yeah, stupid...I think they would work me over pretty good. I did do the math with one place, but I didn't write anything down specifically. I will hunt that down and let you know if interested.


----------

